# Yeeouch!



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi all,
I'm making my first foray away from 40k and into WHFB this weekend. I picked up Skull Pass and just finished assembling all the minis. And . . .

. . . ouch, ouch, ouch!

I'm sure this has been discussed before, but, those Night Goblins are sharp little S.O.B.s! Forget about Chaos spiky bits. I stuck one of their spears right into my index finger and it hurt like hell! LOL

They really must be evil little [email protected]#$ers!

:mrgreen:

Cheers,
Tau2007


----------



## Franki (May 7, 2008)

i agree the nasty little gobo's are annoying i found that sticking foam onto the top of spears stops blood being drawn in the long run


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

there not as sharp as the old school goblins from yesteryear. About 15 years ago when i first started in the hobby, we played a game of battle for morgthron? pass and my friends dog walked in and laid down on the goblins. when he stood up a dozen or so were actually stuck in him


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

gobbos are rather stabby as are old bloodletters They drew blood!


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

they are cheap as chips, and they can have the powerful fanactic, ace and norty


----------

